# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Πρόβλημα με stirella dual vap ...

## PREDATORGR

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σε ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με το σύστημα σιδερώματος. Έχουμε μια stirella dual vap και εδώ και μερικές μέρες, δεν παράγει ατμό ΚΑΙ από τα 2 τμήματα της πλάκας, αλλά μόνο από το ένα. Επιπλέον, τρέχουν νερά...
Έκανα καθαρισμό με λευκό ξίδι, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Αναμένω για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλησπερα Βασιλη.
Η πλακα ζεσταινεται?
Αν οχι τοτε ο ατμος υγροποιειται και τρεχει νερο.

----------


## PREDATORGR

Καλημέρα! Ναι, ζεσταίνεται κανονικά! Τουλάχιστον στο μισό της τμήμα...

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλημερα.
Μαλλον πρεπει να εχει 2 αντιστασεις στην πλακα.(αν και δεν νομιζω)
Το μερος που ζεσταινεται λογικα ζεσταινεται απ'τον ατμο που ερχεται.
Το υπολοιπο τμημα μενει κρυο και υγροποιειται ο ατμος.
Πρεπει να τσεκαρεις με πολυμετρο την αντισταση της πλακας.
Λογικα εχεις καμενη αντισταση η θερμοστατη.

----------


## mariosmfj

Να τσεκαρεις και αν ερχεται ρευμα στην πλακα.
Αν δεν εχεις πολυμετρο η δεν εχεις καποιες γνωσεις θα σε συμβουλευα να το δει τεχνικος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Θεωρώ ότι το σίδερο είναι αυτό 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKgGsyxU5r0
Στο 0:40 ορίζεις αν θέλεις την μια πλάκα την μικρή να λειτουργεί μόνο , ή και την μεγάλη κατόπιν δικής μας εντολής .
Δεν θεωρώ ότι ο συγκεκριμένος διακόπτης "ανάβει " κάποια ξεχωριστή αντίσταση , αλλά ο διακόπτης πρέπει να έχει υδραυλικής φύσεως λειτουργία (δεν το γνωρίζω αυτό μέχρι να το ανοίξω και να το κάνω μπίλιες ) . 
Στο 1:30 βλέπω κάποια ρύθμιση (very hard κτλ ) διαβάζουμε τι λέει για αυτό στις οδηγίες χρήσης .

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλησπερα πετρο.
Μιλησα με καποιον που το εχει και μου ειπε τα εξης.
Η πλακα ζεσταινεται ολη με τον διακοπτη που ειναι στο μποιλερ και με τον διακοπτη που ειναι πανω στο σιδερο διαλεγεις η να εχεις ατμο σε ολη τη πλακα η μονο στο μπροστινο μερος.
Πρεπει κατ'αρχην ο Βασιλης να αναψει το σιδερο χωρις το μποιλερ για να δουμε αν ζεσταινεται η πλακα.
Στα 38 Δευτερολεπτα του βιντεο η κυρια παταει 2 διακοπτες.Τον πανω για το σιδερο και τον κατω για τον ατμο.
Ας πατησει ο Βασιλης μονο τον πανω και βλεπουμε.

----------


## mariosmfj

Η δευτερη ρυθμιση ειναι για την σκληροτητα του νερου.
Η χαρτινη ταινια που βαζει η κυρια στο νερο σου διχνει την ποσοτητα των αλατων που εχει.
Π.χ. μαλακο-μετριο-σκληρο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μιλησα με καποιον που το εχει και μου ειπε τα εξης.
> Η πλακα ζεσταινεται ολη με τον διακοπτη που ειναι στο μποιλερ και με τον διακοπτη που ειναι πανω στο σιδερο διαλεγεις η να εχεις ατμο σε ολη τη πλακα η μονο στο μπροστινο μερος.


Αυτό είπα , αν η πλάκα ζεσταίνεται όλη , τότε για να μην βγάζει ατμό στο μεγάλο κομμάτι της πλάκας  αυτονόητα είναι ξεχωριστή δεξαμενή η οποία δεν περιέχει νερό / ατμό (αλλά ζεσταίνεται ή πλάκα στο μεγάλο κομμάτι επειδή πρέπει να συμμετέχει στο σιδέρωμα ) και ο διακόπτης στο σίδερο προσθέτει νερό όταν το θελήσεις για να βγάζει ατμό και στο μεγάλο μέρος της πλάκας (στο μικρό μέρος της πλάκας θα βγάζει στάνταρ ατμό σε όποια θέση του διακόπτη χειρός ) .
Το λέω αυτό γιατί αν στο μεγάλο κομμάτι ήταν ηλεκτρικής φύσεως μόνο ο διακόπτης για να αρχίσει να βγάζει ατμό τότε δεν εξηγείται πως το νερό συμμετείχε ήδη στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή χωρίς να βγάζει ατμό . Άρα με κάποιο τρόπο το νερό μπαίνει μετά στην δεξαμενή και ανάλογα πότε θα του δώσουμε εντολή με τον διακόπτη.

----------


## PREDATORGR

> Ας πατησει ο Βασιλης μονο τον πανω και βλεπουμε.


Μάριε, Πέτρο και στους υπόλοιπους, καλησπέρα! Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας, κατά δεύτερον μόλις παρατηρώ ότι έχοντας αναμμένο ΜΟΝΟ τον πάνω διακόπτη, η πλάκα δεν ζεσταίνει... Άρα; Έχω καμμένη αντίσταση ή θερμοστάτη;

----------


## mariosmfj

Ακριβως!!!!!!!!
Η καλωδιο η θερμοστατη η αντισταση.
Αν μπορεις να το ανοιξεις ανοιξε το και βγαλε φωτογραφιες.

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλημερα.
Τι εγινε τελικα?

----------

